# Budget Desktop Amplifier/Receiver



## arclight

Looking for budget desktop amplifier/receiver to power my computer based system. 

Speakers will either be the Energy C1 or CB-5. Both are pretty efficient. Especially in my nearfield situation.
I know I can use a regular receiver with no problem but I'm looking for something smaller for a nearfield desktop based system. All smaller amp/receiver types welcome. However I'm very curious about the smaller T amps on the market. This Dayton seems to be exactly what I need and is supposed to sound quite nice and have the ability to drive some tough speakers with good results. Can't beat the price. But I'm open to other suggestions. 

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. :bigsmile: Budget - 100 to 150.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-383


----------



## Guest

I would give that dayton a try. I have the old super t amp and it sounds great. Haven't heard the new ones (the one you posted) but going by the reviews, I would not be afraid to get it. You could always return it if you didn't like it.


----------



## GranteedEV

Hi. My choice on a budget is something which doesn't quite come in a chassis. You'll have to find a place to install it (perhaps right inside your speakers? Or inside your computer case?) but once you do I think it's a nice choice. What I'm talking about would be the DSP4you miniAMP!

I also think Teac Reference makes some nice small and very effective gear if you keep your eyes on the used markets!

Regarding the T-Amps, i've heard good things about them, although it appears they roll off the top end a bit compared to a typical class A/B type amp. Now I'm a fan of Class D in theory and some executions of it, i'm just saying what I've heard. I recommend you do more research on the topic rather than believe me entirely.


----------



## skeeter99

That Dayton is supposed to be pretty great, especially for the price. They're tiny, have great sound, and stay super cool. I think you're pretty hard pressed to find a better one for the price/performance ratio especially for desktop use.


----------



## arclight

Gonna give the Dayton a shot. 

The fact that it runs cool is a good thing since one of my cats likes to sleep on warm electronics when she can. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will report back when I get next week.


----------



## skeeter99

Awesome! Let us know how it works for you


----------



## arclight

Well I ended up getting the Audio Source Amp 100. The old school side in me ultimately felt more comfortable with a traditional integrated amp. The Amp 100 looks pretty nice and has a solid reputation for good sound and solid build quality. Not many amps offer a toroidal power supply for 89.99 if any.

Will report back when I get everything hooked up.


----------



## skeeter99

Cool! Let us know how it works for you!!


----------



## arclight

The amp came this past week and has been installed. After getting the speakers hooked up I realized they sounded wrong.(Energy C1 - CB-5) 

There was terrible resonance in the bass and the midrange and high end where very harsh and not all there. This is not the way these speakers sound in a traditional set up. Even changing positions and using Auralex MoPads could not get rid of the sound. So I came to the conclusion the Energy's where not meant for nearfield listening and decided to move the speakers to the long wall to the right of my desk and placed them on top of the cabinets with the MoPads and pulled them a little under 6 feet apart and boy did that change things. Everything came back into focus. These new Energy CB-5's I picked up are amazing for the 80.00 bucks I paid. 180.00 new. It's scary what 4.5" woofer can do these days. However the C1's ended up staying due to there overall size and bass advantage with a much larger cabinet and 5.25" woofer.

Now onto the amp. The Audio Source Amp 100 has apparently been out for many years and mainly gets used in custom install and multi-zone systems. However it apparently has a cult like following in the 2 channel world as an incredibly cheap well made, good sounding amp that is also completely stable and capable of driving 4 ohm loads. It is apparently used by many as a computer/small room amp. As I am going to use it. 

So I pulled the trigger and can confirm what everyone say's. It's a clean sounding amp that doesn't have a sound. As it should. It offers more than enough power. The build quality is second to none for a 90.00 amp. It has very cool auto power function. So it just comes on when I cue up a song. I wish the sensitivity was adjustable as it's a touch sluggish to come on sometimes. The amp generates little to no heat and barely gets warm. Granted the Energy's are and easy load. Overall I'm very pleased. For 90.00 it punches well above it's weight class. A real bargain for anyone in need of an amp for a computer or small room. I will post some pics of the system when I get the room finished. I have added a photo of the amp I found using Google images.

Hoe this helps some people. 

My computer small room system - 
*Apple iMac* - Running a dual library system. One for lossy files and one for lossless files.
*NuForce uDac2* - DAC
*Audio Source Amp 100* - Amplifier 
*Energy C1* - Speakers


----------



## Guest

What exactly does this mean? "It's a clean sounding amp that doesn't have a sound. As it should."

Are you not happy with it? Is the sound off or something?


----------



## GranteedEV

Generic said:


> What exactly does this mean? "It's a clean sounding amp that doesn't have a sound. As it should."
> 
> Are you not happy with it? Is the sound off or something?


No, he just means it's a great, transparent amp, as amps should be, unlike some "Hi-Fi: amps which colour the sound intentionally.


----------



## arclight

GranteedEV said:


> No, he just means it's a great, transparent amp, as amps should be, unlike some "Hi-Fi: amps which colour the sound intentionally.


Thanks. That's exactly what I meant. :yes:


----------



## nholmes1

Those little audio source amps are great, have used them for smaller room / tv locations without issue.

Looks like a nice setup you have!


----------



## cbark

Generic said:


> What exactly does this mean? "It's a clean sounding amp that doesn't have a sound. As it should."
> 
> Are you not happy with it? Is the sound off or something?


I believe that he would be noting that the amp does not add it own little "signature" to the sound.


----------



## Theresa

Many knowledgeable people claim that Class D, H, and T have problems with high frequencies and can go into oscillation if they clip. Personally I have not listened to any except the pro amp I use with my subs and does it wonderfully well. Some day I'll have to check out how it sounds with my midwoofers.


----------

